# Spool Balancing



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

Is there another way of balancing an Abu spool other than the line lay method? I'm sure that method works but it is kinda hap-hazard and luck of the draw--isn't it?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Experience takes a lot of the luck out, yet, there is still an amount. I hope you are not confusing having a balanced empty spool with having a balanced full spool. You can have an empty spool that is perfectly balanced. Lay the line wrong, and you will be out of whack when it is filled. Laying the line properly is the only way I know of to ensure the spool is balanced when full. I know you didn't want to hear that. LOL

Robert


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Mater Man said:


> Is there another way of balancing an Abu spool other than the line lay method? I'm sure that method works but it is kinda hap-hazard and luck of the draw--isn't it?


Mater Man, believe you me, it is one BIG PAIN IN THE A**!!!!! It comes easier to others at times. But, if you cannot balance the reel take a step back and just leave it alone for a day or two and keep at it. I have tried to balance spools before and have worked on them allllllllll day long and nothing!!! Return to them a week or month later and walllllllahhhhh! "What the He** did I do different that I did not do last time............................I don't know! But, it worked!!!!! May not be the solution but hope this helps!


Carlos


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

This has been one of the hardest things for me to get. One time I get it perfect, the next time I suck. I hate balancing the spool!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I struggled with this for years. It is still a challenge but most reels can balanced nicely.

Guys have different methods, Blaine Osborne is one of the best I've seen but his method just doesn't seem to work for me.

My advice, start with 3-4 COARSE passes then a single center hump. Fill in one side COARSELY the across to the other side and repeat. Fill her up and go.

Works on 80 percent or better of the reels I've balanced.

Tommy


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

incoming newb questions......


What exactly is being balanced? Is it the weight from L2R when the spool has a full load of line on it? How much of an affect on your casting does having a balanced spool have?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

vbjimmie said:


> incoming newb questions......
> 
> 
> What exactly is being balanced? Is it the weight from L2R when the spool has a full load of line on it? How much of an affect on your casting does having a balanced spool have?



An unbalanced spool refers to one that has a noticeable heavy spot after line has been filled. You can detect this heavy spot by spinning the reel up and then letting it come to rest. This is best done with clean dry bearings and magnet control fully off. As the spool slows down and comes to rest it may wobble back and forth until the heavy side settles to the bottom. THis occurs at the very end just before the reel stops completely. A well balanced spool won't exhibit this, and may come to rest at different points. THe unbalanced spool will always have the heavy spot come to rest at the bottom as the spool stops. You can take a marker and mark the very top of the spool after the first initial test spin. Then repeat several times to see if your mark always comes to the top, if it does, the heavy spot is on the bottom.

How important is it ??

An unbalanced spool will exhibit (generally ) noise and vibration-- which becomes worse the faster the spool spins. So if your casting farther than say 600', it starts to become more important, than if your only casting 400'. 

A reel that is running unbalanced may work for fishing, but is not going to get you great distance on the field. The noise and vibration is not only annoying, it makes the reel run rough-- which is not good for it.

A REALLY badly unbalanced reel can shake and vibrate the minute you let the cast go. 

A somewhat balanced reel may not show any symptoms until high rpms are reached.


A truley balanced reel will generally run so smooth you might have to look at it to even tell it's running.


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

After reading that, and the rest of this thread...it seems as though that can be a REAL headache.

Thanks for answering my questions, Mark.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

vbjimmie said:


> After reading that, and the rest of this thread...it seems as though that can be a REAL headache.
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions, Mark.


The first reel I built for distance casting is a 6500 with a qtc frame. It has a spool that will not balance in it. It has a incredably heavy spot that will not balance out. It is a realy headache. Especially when you put several hundred dollars in a reel and it never feels right. In the case of this reel, I wouldnt even cast it, it vibrated so hard. It literally sounded like it would come apart at any second. On teh ohter hand. My new favorite reel only sings to me, as the higher rpms get up you can hear a slight pitch difference in teh bearings and it is like music to my ears.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Tacpayne said:


> The first reel I built for distance casting is a 6500 with a qtc frame. It has a spool that will not balance in it. It has a incredably heavy spot that will not balance out. It is a realy headache. Especially when you put several hundred dollars in a reel and it never feels right. In the case of this reel, I wouldnt even cast it, it vibrated so hard. It literally sounded like it would come apart at any second. On teh ohter hand. My new favorite reel only sings to me, as the higher rpms get up you can hear a slight pitch difference in teh bearings and it is like music to my ears.


Well Tac, you could try a different spool in the reel and see if that changes anything. On occation you do run into spool that are out of balance themselves and even after line layed perfect on them still are out. Also you may try swapping bearings in the spool. Sometimes you run into a bearing problem(could be one or both).


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> My new favorite reel only sings to me, as the higher rpms get up you can hear a slight pitch difference in teh bearings and it is like music to my ears.


PM me and let me know who built that reel for you. Evan might be interested in gettn' one built like it.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

thekingfeeder said:


> PM me and let me know who built that reel for you. Evan might be interested in gettn' one built like it.
> 
> Robert


LMAO, Rubbin it in a little deeper huh?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

curtisb said:


> Well Tac, you could try a different spool in the reel and see if that changes anything. On occation you do run into spool that are out of balance themselves and even after line layed perfect on them still are out. Also you may try swapping bearings in the spool. Sometimes you run into a bearing problem(could be one or both).


Im getting ready to swap the spools and see what happens, Just really started messing with this one a few days ago, would like to get it right though


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=64174&highlight=Spool+balance


I've found this gizmo good for checking just the spool-- the shaft and bearings are not used -- helps to eliminate or verify if it is the raw spool.

That thread also contains additional info on balancing that might be of use-- Tommy also has a video tutorial on you tube showing his method that might help others.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> LMAO, Rubbin it in a little deeper huh?



He really likes his Lime Pro Rocket. Wait till he sees what I unveil in a few weeks. 

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

thekingfeeder said:


> He really likes his Lime Pro Rocket. Wait till he sees what I unveil in a few weeks.
> 
> Robert


Thats just wrong, rubbing salt in the wound and all


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

oh man...oh man...I'm gonna be reading for a while. haha.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry, I highjacked the thread for a minute....

Once you get used to laying the line, balancing will come a lot easier. There are still some spools no matter what you do, you just need to throw to the side. They aren't that often luckily. Although spool balancing is an important aspect of preparation, do not let it keep you from throwing. In other words, do not let the fact that a spool is a little out of whack keep you from standing in the field. Until you get used to how to lay the line, you can spend hours balancing a spool only to mess it up after the first cast. Balancing will come. Follow the threads and suggestions in the videos. Keep that in mind as you spool up or reel back in. Get used to how you are laying the line, you will find out that balancing will come as you get more familiar with reeling it back in.

Robert


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

I think it's me that's actually hijacked it.  hah.

Thanks for the info everyone.
Sorry, OP.


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

Thanks to all of you that responded. Some varied opinions and advice, all of which will will work in the right circumstances. But the science of balancing a spool is pretty much as I suspected from the start--- Voo Doo and Fairy Dust . LOL Kidding aside I do have a better feel for what it takes to lessen vibration on an ABU.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

secret sauce


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

found only in the deep jungle of radanisan


----------

